# Pessoa Training System



## eventer7345 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have just bought the pessoa training system, and it does not come with directions. How do i use it? And what do you people think about it?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You bought a training program without inquiring about it first?

http://www.horsetackreview.com/review-display/1062.html


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i bought something similar to the pessoa to use on my horse. I'm going up there today so i'll take the directions home with me and copy them and post them on here. I'm also going to take a video on how to put it on and adjust it. I'll give you the link when i have it all edited and uploaded.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Jazzy did a thread on hers a few months ago:
http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6629&highlight=pessoa


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Sara!

I scanned in the directions i got with mine...
This side basically tells you about it, and it shows you where all the parts are.









This one shows all the different positions.









I would start off with the first one and slowly progress your way up to the desired head set and collection.

When i first got Vega used to it, i had her in her stall and just let her get used to everything on her (especially the bum strap) After that, when i had her out to lunge her with it, i walked next to her (that way in case something happened, i'd be right there) And then i asked her to go out and lunge. I would also suggest not having your lunge line attached to the bit because they already have stuff connected, that i feel there is no need to add more.

Just remember to progress slowly and not to do it for too long because it is working all of their muscles. :wink:

*EDIT*
If you want me to, i can send those to you so you can print them out and everything.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I didn't realise this was ground work. I was expecting it to be a horsemanship program like parelli. I would love to see photos of this equipment on the horse.
Would also love to hear what kind of progress you guys see. Looks very interesting!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I took a video yesterday of me using mine (it's not the pessoa but does the same thing for $120 cheaper) The video is very bad, but i'll see if i could get a still of it and post it on here.

Already (and I've only used it 3 times) Vega has been reaching for the bit, engaging her hindquarters, and doesn't gape her mouth when there is pressure on the bit. ( something she used to do at the slightest amount of rein pressure on the bit) She doesn't have an extremely low head set, but it's a lot better than her nose being high in the air.

Jazzy has been using it longer than i have, and has moved up in it, so i'm sure she can tell you about the progress she's made with Jarred.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry for the double post. I took some stills form the video. They are a little blurry, but i tried my hardest.  

This is it on the lowest and loosest setting as Vega is still getting used to it.








Walking








Trotting








Trotting again









I plan on getting a better video up soon.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That looks like a big mess to set up and dangerous if the horse panics or spooks at something.

You can do pretty much the same thing if you use ground driving lines, why spend so much on something like this? Can someone post a video with this in use?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

it's really not difficult to set up at all, and yes, while i agree that it can be dangerous when used on horses that can spook, i guess you can say i take my chances with it. 

I always warm Vega up and do exercises with her BEFORE i decide whether or not to use that system. 

Mine didn't cost me $150 because it's not a pessoa. It's basically the same thing just without the name.

Also, I was lunging her with a white rope so it makes it look worse than it is. The first picture is the best to see how it is set up.

Like i said previously, i plan on getting a video of me lunging Vega in this. I do believe Jazzy has one of her lunging Jarred too.
Here it is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8J-4fUeG-w&feature=user


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you for posting the video. I don't understand what it is its supposed to be doing tho. Is it supposed to replace draw reins? 

From the little I understand it does seem like you could still use ground lines.

Any more info?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm quothing this from the paper that i got with it.

" The balance Training Advanced System is best for use at the trot and canter. At the trot, this training system concentrates on building muscles in the back and neck while also achieving flexion. At the canter, the system begins teaching your horse better balance by bringing his hindquarters under him. By transferring his weight from the front to the rear, the horse is able to balance and propel more easily"

So basically it helps teach the horse to engage his hindquarters, build a topline and muscles, and to move away from pressure (if the horse raises his head, there's pressure on the bit, and as soon as his head drops back down, the pressure is released.


----------

